# Mini : Mini Cooper S (2002-Present) Electric Blu Cooper S 6-spd RARE 17" BBS MAKE OFF



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*Mini : Mini Cooper S (2002-Present) Electric Blu Cooper S 6-spd RARE 17" BBS MAKE OFF*

*US $9,999.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Oct-15-2007 18:32:29 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

